# Oracle vs oracle touch



## Josh Bear (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi all

My oracle is just over two years and has served me well but has started to make a loud buzzing noise when switched on (intermittent). I could go down the repair road but a local supplier has the oracle touch on sale at 1400 pounds which is quite a discount. This includes next day delivery for free. This is for the black finish model. Appreciate the opinions on this forum. This seems like a good deal for the touch. Right?

thanks

josh


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I would want more than2 years from a machine, so buying the next model which has more to go wrong with it seems a little foolhardy.

If you must John Lewis has the older oracle at £1100 ish before xmas. I cant see what you are getting in the touch model other than a lack of buttons that would make it any better .


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

I agree with mMrboots2u, I've owned an Oracle original model and cannot see the benefit of paying extra for the touch which is significantly more expensive and doesn't include the white glove service which has to cost Sage a few £'s, I believe the original represents better value.

Given the cost of my Oracle new, If it stopped working after just two years i would contact Sage and see what they could do to help and failing any good will on their part I would get an estimate for a repair and weigh up my options as it may be a simple repair and it's a lot of money for two years of ownership.

If you buy new you should be able to sell the old one with the fault and recoup some of the cost. If you go the fault diagnosis route please share the outcome on the forum as It may help someone else in future.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Josh Bear (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks both. Appreciate the view. You are right JL / Sage doing cash back on the original oracle as well. The touch screen appeals for the sake of a couple of hundred pounds as it means that other members of my family could actually make the coffee as opposed to claiming it is too complex!


----------



## Steven2907 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hart's of stur have the oracle at £1169:00. John Lewis have said they'll price match plus you still get your £200 cash back.


----------



## liesnl (Feb 25, 2015)

Steven2907 said:


> Hart's of stur have the oracle at £1169:00. John Lewis have said they'll price match plus you still get your £200 cash back.


Lakeland will price match as well and you get their 3 year warranty.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Josh Bear said:


> Thanks both. Appreciate the view. You are right JL / Sage doing cash back on the original oracle as well. The touch screen appeals for the sake of a couple of hundred pounds as it means that other members of my family could actually make the coffee as opposed to claiming it is too complex!


I think your over estimating the touch screen there . Its just the same as the double shot button.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I thought I'd seen this discussion before: https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D43145&share_tid=43145&share_fid=6813&share_type=t

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Josh Bear (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks. All

re the last post. Will read that but given the 600 pound discount I guess the factors are new. Will look at a repair but from another thread it suggested that once out of warrenty you have to go third party for a repair. In which case given the current low price I will consider that.

Regards and thanks.

Josh


----------

